# Mini- See gepachtet



## WiMi (14. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin "Neu" hier. 
Seit ca. 10 Jahren  bin ich Angler, und habe mir dieses jahr das erste mal ein Gewässer gepachtet. 
Bei dem Gewässer handelt es sich um einen ehem. Steinbruch.
Der Abbau ist schon vor 25 Jahren eingestellt worden.
Mein Mini-See ist komplett aus dem Granit geschlagen,
und wird von drei Quellen gespeist.
Der Mini-See hat natürlich deshalb keinen Abfluß
und ist ca. 2000qm groß bei einer max. Wassertiefe von 16m.
Die durchschnittlichr Tiefe beträgt ca.14m.

Nun zum Problem:

Angeblich hat der Vorpächter (leider verstorben) vor
15 Jahren mal Waller gesetzt.
Wie kann ich rausfinden, ob das wahr ist?
Der Mini-See bekommt im Sommer nur eine max. Wassertemperatur von 17°C.
Fühlen sich dort Waller überhaupt wohl (zu kalt?)??
Kann man den Waller mit Reusen oder ähnlichen nachstellen?

Danke für jede "Hilfreiche" Antwort!

Viele Grüße

WiMi


----------



## Dart (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Hi WiMi
Welcome on Board.
Vermutlich wäre ein Taucher die sicherste Möglichkeit.
Evt. hast du jemanden im Bekanntenkreis der taucht, oder mal in einer Tauchschule nachfragen, alternativ evt. in einem Tauchforum mal nachfragen, ob jemand Lust und Zeit hat. 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Wo isn der Steinbruch? :q


----------



## Dart (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wo isn der Steinbruch? :q


....doch wohl nicht zufällig in der Nähe von Weilerswist???:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



Dart schrieb:


> ....doch wohl nicht zufällig in der Nähe von Weilerswist???:q
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


Eher nicht - hier ist mehr Börde, nix Steinbruch. 

Aber ich hab ja zum Glück ein Auto...


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

zeig doch mal Bilder .... #h
wenn das aber sooo kalt ist, denke ich das es nicht so ideal für Waller ist ....
und ob das angebliche auch überhaupt stimmt #c


----------



## Mendener (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Falls du ein Boot, ein Echolot und ein Wallerholz hast könntest du den See mal abfahren und ne Runde klopfen. Würde ja reichen wenn du einen steigen siehst, dann hast du die Gewissheit das welche drin sind. 

Falls du davon keine Ahnung hast (ich auch nur theoretisch) suchst du dir einen Welsangler (zB. hier übers AB), mit dem du das zusammen machen kannst ...

MfG


----------



## Gardenfly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Mach mal in der wärmeren Jahreszeit Nachtangeln mit Tauwurmangeln.Beste Zeit ist für mich ein schwül-warmer Tag der in der Nacht kaum Abkühlung bringt.
Ich vermute mal das die Waller (wenn überhaupt da)nicht sonderlich groß sind,bei 2000 qm brauchst du auch nicht das Mega-Waller-Gerät da er im Drill nur im Kreis schwimmen kann.


----------



## Fischpaule (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> ...Mein Mini-See ist komplett aus dem Granit geschlagen,
> und wird von drei Quellen gespeist.
> Der Mini-See hat natürlich deshalb keinen Abfluß
> und ist ca. 2000qm groß bei einer max. Wassertiefe von 16m.
> Die durchschnittlichr Tiefe beträgt ca.14m....



Moin WiMi
|welcome:im AB

Von drei Quellen gespeist aber keinen Abfluß |kopfkrat, wenn was reinfließt, muss es auch irgendwo wieder rausfließen, sei denn es verdunstet alles

Mit dem herausfinden, ob einer drin ist, ist das auch nicht so einfach, da kommt wohl wirklich nur der Taucher in Frage aber wenn der ihn nicht findet, heißt das noch lange nicht, das wirklich keiner drin ist - Nessi wird auch schon so lange gesucht :m:q:q

Aber mal im ernst, ein Taucher wäre durchaus eine Möglichkeit und dazu noch die schonendste, weiterhin kommt bei solch einer Wassertiefe auch noch ein Stellnetz oder die Angel in Frage, die dann aber längst nicht mehr so schonend wäre.
Was die Wassertemperatur angeht, so können Welse durchaus da leben...

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Kann nicht theoretisch ein Teil des durch die Quellen einfließenden Wassers an das Grundwasser abgegeben werden, sodass nicht zwingend ein Ablauf vorhanden sein muss?


----------



## Dart (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Der Mini-See hat natürlich deshalb keinen Abfluß


Lesen ist oft besser als tippseln:q


----------



## bmt_hethske (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

nur weil der See aus einer ehemaligen Granitabbaustelle entstanden ist, beantwortet dass ja nicht die Frage! Gibt ja auch Kiesgruben, die über einen Ablauf verfügen, weil beim Abbau, eine Quelle ober ähnliches freigelegt wurde.


----------



## Dart (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> nur weil der See aus einer ehemaligen Granitabbaustelle entstanden ist, beantwortet dass ja nicht die Frage! Gibt ja auch Kiesgruben, die über einen Ablauf verfügen, weil beim Abbau, eine Quelle ober ähnliches freigelegt wurde.


 
Es gibt unendlich viele Gewässertypen, die wurden aber allesamt nicht hinterfragt oder in irgendeiner Weise einbezogen:q


----------



## bmt_hethske (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

@ Dart: Ich halte von deinen letzten beiden sehr besserwisserischen Posts so gar nichts, also hättest du sie dir auch beide sparen können.

Ich darf zu meiner eigentlich unnötigen Verteidigung hinzufügen, dass Fischpaule zuerst nach dem Ablauf gefragt hat und sich meine Antwort auf sein Post bezieht. 

Aber wenn man immer wieder in diesem Forum nach kleinen Unstimmigkeiten sucht, um zynische Kommentare beizumerken oder Leute für dumm verkaufen will, dann ist man hier genau richtig, was du. lieber "Dart" ja schon herausgefunden hast!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



			
				bmt_hethske;2015506
Aber wenn man immer wieder in diesem Forum nach kleinen Unstimmigkeiten sucht schrieb:
			
		

> so isses#h. Manchmal schon ein wenig nervig, aber anderseits tuts dem Forum ja auch gut - wenns halt im Rahmen bleibt...
> 
> Aber so wirklich versteh ich das mit dem "fehlenden" Ablauf auch nicht. Wenn die Drei Zuflußquellen größer als Mäuselöcher sein sollten, muß das Wasser eigentlich irgendwo hin... kann mir nicht vorstellen, das in dem See die Naturgesetze gebogen werden... da sollte WiMi mal ein wenig Aufklärung betreiben.
> 
> Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Ich darf zu meiner eigentlich unnötigen Verteidigung hinzufügen, dass Fischpaule zuerst nach dem Ablauf gefragt hat und sich meine Antwort auf sein Post bezieht.



Nun vertragt euch mal wieder|pftroest:....


Ich meinte, wie von Dart schon richtig erkannt, den Abfluss, so wie es auch WiMi schrieb und der muss definitiv da sein, wenn auch ein Zufluss besteht, der über der Verdunstungsmenge liegt. Dabei kann es sich um einen Ablauf handeln (ober- oder unterirdisch) oder, wie von Heiko vermutet, natürlich auch um einen Abfluss in eine poröse Gesteinsschicht.
Wenn es sich tatsächlich um einen größeren Ablauf handeln sollte, dann ist ein Abwandern von Fischen durchaus denkbar...


Ich weiss, es ist nur eine Wortspielerei aber es ist mir halt gleich ins Auge gefallen, als ich den Beitrag von WiMi gelesen habe...

#h


----------



## WiMi (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Hallo,

ich habe damit gemeint,
das ich den See nicht ablassen kann.
Ausser man würde ihn leer pumpen.
Mal im ernst:
der Abbau wurde damals eingestellt, weil es unwirtschaftlich geworden ist, 
dass viele Wasser weg zu pumpen.
Ob Taucher was sehen können,
will ich bezweifeln wegen der 16m Wassertiefe.

Kann man ihn nicht elektrisch abfischen?
Würde das gehen?
Wie funktioniert die Sache mit den Stellnetzen?

Viele Grüsse

WiMi


----------



## Fischpaule (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Elektrisch abfischen, bei der Tiefe nicht zu machen, sei denn du kappst ne Starkstromleitung:q

So ein Stellnetz (auch Kiemennetz genannt) ist ein Netz, das aus feinem Material besteht und in der entsprechenden Wassertiefe so aufgespannt wird, dass die Fische die hineinschwimmen, sich darin selbstständig verfangen...

schaust du z.B. hier:http://www.fangtechnik.de/Stellnetze.htm oder hier:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellnetz


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Ob Taucher was sehen können,
> will ich bezweifeln wegen der 16m Wassertiefe.


Das Tolle am Tauchen ist ja, dass man (im Gegensatz zu dem der von oben nicht bis in 16m Tiefe sehen kann) einfach mal in 16m Tiefe tauchen kann um nachzusehen! 

Der Nachteil bei einem Stellnetz ist ganz klar, dass die meisten Fische die Aktion nicht unbeschadet überstehen, bzw. dass man eben nicht selektiv eine Fischart fangen kann.
Elektrobefischung scheidet wie von Fischpaule erwähnt aufgrund der Tiefe aus.

von einem Taucher, der sich immer noch fragt WO denn Dein Steinbruch liegt...


----------



## Fischpaule (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> von einem Taucher, der sich immer noch fragt WO denn Dein Steinbruch liegt...



Solch einen Steinbruch, sucht doch wohl jeder Taucher oder? ...und da könntest du auch gleich mal schauen, obs auch nen größeren Ablauf gibt|supergri


----------



## Dart (15. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Aber wenn man immer wieder in diesem Forum nach kleinen Unstimmigkeiten sucht, um zynische Kommentare beizumerken oder Leute für dumm verkaufen will, dann ist man hier genau richtig, was du. lieber "Dart" ja schon herausgefunden hast!


Mea culpa......sorry|pftroest:
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## WiMi (19. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Hallo,

habe heute wieder ein paar Stunden Bäume aus dem See gefischt.
Bald bin ich fertig. 
Ganz schön viel Arbeit, mit nen Paddelboot umgefallene Bäume zu bergen.

Werde mir nächstes Wochenende mal ca. 100 See-Forellen besorgen.
Mal sehen, was mit ihnen passiert.
Habe von irgendwelchen angeblichen Wallern noch nichts zu sehen bekommen.
Mal sehen, ob meine Forellen etwas davon sehen.

Viele Grüße

WiMi


----------



## WiMi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Hallo,

nur mal so ne Überlegung:
Mit Sprengstoff fischen bzw Carbid!

Funktioniert so was, hat wer Erfahrung damit?

Friedliche Grüße

WiMi


----------



## Lonny (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Hallo
Mit Sprengstoff fischen bzw Carbid!|sagnix|jump::#2:
ich würde C4 nehmen ! damit kannst du den teich gleich ein wenig nach deinen mass vergrößern :q Schaue mal Bei Ebay da wirts sehr günstig angebotten !!
wir sind doch nicht im wilden Westen :q:q
ich denke du möchtest im kommenden jahr den teich beangeln und nicht im Knast von deinen teich träumen :q:q


----------



## wallek (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

wo is den nun der See????????


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur mal so ne Überlegung:
> Mit Sprengstoff fischen bzw Carbid!
> ...




Wie geil ist das denn???

Nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Wenn ja, dann werd ich den Thread mal abbonieren...:q







Laß den ollen Paddy doch einfach mal nachschauen, wie's fischmäßig in deinem Teich ausschaut!:m


----------



## Fischpaule (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur mal so ne Überlegung:
> Mit Sprengstoff fischen bzw Carbid!
> ...



|bigeyes...Das funktioniert so zu sagen todsicher, würde aber eine nicht zu kleine Menge nehmen #d


----------



## Dart (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur mal so ne Überlegung:
> Mit Sprengstoff fischen bzw Carbid!
> ...


Um herauszufinden welche Fische mal in dem See gelebt haben, kannste besser Gift oder Säure nehmen, macht nicht so einen Krach#q#q#q
Manchmal fragt man sich halt doch, warum man auf Ausgangsfragen noch vernünftig antworten soll.
Das ist echt krank.
Wenn Carbid..dann auf jeden Fall erst Fischbesatz...und dann Bumm:q


----------



## WiMi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Hallo,

Gift ist nicht so toll, 
wie soll ich den dann neue Fische einsetzen ins giftige Wasser?

Mal im ernst:

Findet Ihr die Carbid-Lösung wirklich so dramatisch?
Früher soll das eine gängige Methode gewesen sein.


----------



## nemles (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gift ist nicht so toll,
> wie soll ich den dann neue Fische einsetzen ins giftige Wasser?
> ...



Früher hät ich Dir dafür eine mit der Keule übergezogen und Dich als Sklave in meine Höhle geschleift.:r


----------



## Taxidermist (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

WiMi das ist ein Anglerforum und nicht für angehende Terroristen gedacht!
Ich frage mich ob du nur provozieren willst oder es dir Ernst ist?
Wahrscheinlich träumen viele hier davon (ich auch),ein solches wie von dir beschriebenes Gewässer zu befischen(auch mit den bösen Wallern drin) und du erklärst hier das du 
das freibomben willst!
Ich glaube das versteht hier keiner.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ammersee-angler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Stlell bitte mal Bilder von dem Gewässer rein.

Aber des mit dem TNT ham se tatsächlich am Mittelmeer mal gemacht. Kommt aber net ganz so gut.


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur mal so ne Überlegung:
> Mit Sprengstoff fischen bzw Carbid!
> ...


Friedliche Grüße???

WiMi 
Mitglied

Dabei seit: 04.2008
Ort: Weiden

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, daß es sich um das Weiden in der Oberpfalz, also um Bayern handelt


aus der AVFiG (Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern)
*§ 12 **Verbotene Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen*​ 


(1) Verboten sind1.​das Fischen unter Verwendung von​a) Sprengstoffen, Giften, Schußwaffen, Abzugseisen, Schlingen, Reißangeln, freitreibenden Angeln, Netzfallen, Fischgabeln (insbesondere Harpunen, Gern), Speeren und groben Werkzeugen,​b) Betäubungsmitteln und Lichtquellen,​2. ...​


----------



## WiMi (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Den §12 find ich ja toll!
Dann dürfen ja auch keine Netze und Reusen etc. verwendet werden!
Man müßte jetzt noch klären, wo dieses Gesetz zur Anwendung kommt z.B. Flüsse ....
Aber doch nicht in einen vom Vorgänger falsch besetztes privat-Gewässer.
Am Chiemsee z.B. sind heute noch Stellnetze und Reusen üblich.

Mal weg von der Bomben-Lösung!

Gibts Stellnetze auch für Waller?

Viele Grüße


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> ...
> Am Chiemsee z.B. sind heute noch Stellnetze und Reusen üblich.


Selbstverständlich darf man mit behördlicher Genehmigung auch mit Netzen und Reusen fischen (z.B. als Berufsfischer, Gutachter, etc.) - aber eben nicht als "normaler" Fischereierlaubnisinhaber (Angler).
Dann könnte ja jeder kommen und mal eben nen See leer machen. Um das zu verhindern, geht ohne behördliche Genehmigung nix! Zudem wird dadurch eine gewisse Kontrolle bezüglich der nachhaltigen Nutzung ausgeübt.



WiMi schrieb:


> Gibts Stellnetze auch für Waller?


Es gibt keine Stellnetze gezielt für eine Fischart. Es gibt sicher großmaschige Netze - aber Du kannst damit nicht ausschließen, auch nen dicken Hecht, Karpfen oder Zander zu fangen.
Der Waller ist überdies aufgrund seines dicken Kopfes und seiner kleinen Flossen auch nicht besonders prädestiniert für den Netzfang...


----------



## WiMi (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich darf man mit behördlicher Genehmigung auch mit Netzen und Reusen fischen (z.B. als Berufsfischer, Gutachter, etc.) - aber eben nicht als "normaler" Fischereierlaubnisinhaber (Angler).
> Dann könnte ja jeder kommen und mal eben nen See leer machen. Um das zu verhindern, geht ohne behördliche Genehmigung nix! Zudem wird dadurch eine gewisse Kontrolle bezüglich der nachhaltigen Nutzung.....


 
Gilt dies wirklich auch für kleine, nicht natürliche, für sich angeschlossene private bzw. eigene Weiher etc.?
In so einen Gewässer brauche ich doch keine Ausnahmegenehmigung um mit Stellnetzen zu fischen, oder?

Viele Grüße

WiMi

Hoffe am WE ein paar Bilder machen zu können


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Wie wärs einfach mal mit angeln?
Ich habe gehört, man kann Waller auch mit der Angel fangen....|supergri


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Gilt dies wirklich auch für kleine, nicht natürliche, für sich angeschlossene private bzw. eigene Weiher etc.?
> In so einen Gewässer brauche ich doch keine Ausnahmegenehmigung um mit Stellnetzen zu fischen, oder?


Gehört Dir Grund und Boden (bzw. Wasser), oder hast Du es gepachtet?

Bei Deinem Eigentum kannst Du selbstverständlich auch das Fischereirecht in vollem Umfang nutzen, sprich mit Netzen fischen.


----------



## Fischpaule (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Gehört Dir Grund und Boden (bzw. Wasser), oder hast Du es gepachtet?
> 
> Bei Deinem Eigentum kannst Du selbstverständlich auch das Fischereirecht in vollem Umfang nutzen, sprich mit Netzen fischen...


..., so lange es das in deinem Bundesland gültige Fischereirecht ohne eine Zusatzqualifikation zulässt.


----------



## WiMi (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach mal mit angeln?
> Ich habe gehört, man kann Waller auch mit der Angel fangen....|supergri


 
Hallo,

Tommi-Engel, wenn Du in zwei Wochen meinen Mini-See mit der Angel jeden ungewollten Fisch rausbekommst dann 
fange morgen bitte damit an!

Ich will ja Besatzmasnahmen durchführen, und nicht mein Geld an
die Waller verfüttern.

Viele Grüße

WiMi


----------



## TJ. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Aber meinst du nicht, dass du wirtschaftlich gesehen durch die totale vernichtung des altbestandes mehr schaden anrichtest als ein zwei welse?
Und wenn die wirklich alles fressen würden dann wären ja keine fische mehr dirnn und auch die welse verhungert.

Lass doch einfach mal jemand tauchen und wenns den welsen an den kragen und du schon über extreme methoden nachdenkst dann soll der halt mit harpune tauchen.

Aber ich bevorzuge die methode angeln. Bzw leg doch ne leine und häng nen großen köfi rann dehn nur ein wels fressen kann wenn wirklich einer drinn ist hängt er irgendwann.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Tommi-Engel, wenn Du in zwei Wochen meinen Mini-See mit der Angel jeden ungewollten Fisch rausbekommst dann
> fange morgen bitte damit an!
> ...


 
Schade, das es so weit weg ist, die Verlockung ist natürlich gross.....|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## WiMi (26. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Hallo, 

hab´s heute mal mit angeln probiert!
Hatte promt eine Biss! Leider war mein Gerät zu schwach,
bzw. habe zu fein gefischt. Wollte mal sehen ob
es Nachwuchs-Waller gibt und
habe deshalb etwas feiner geangelt.

Ach ja, ein Tauwurm war der Köder.
Werde mir jetzt mal das richtiges Waller-Gerät
besorgen müssen!

Trotzdem bekomme ich morgen erstmals 100 Forellen zum Testen (ca. 22-25cm große Regenbogenforellen).

Viele Grüße

WiMi


----------



## gringo92 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

hi,
meine frage ist wozu willst du wissen ob dort waller drin sind,
wen du dich statt vor den pc mal ans wasser setzen würdest, würdest du die aufmerksamkeit von welsen sicherlich im laufe des jahres mitbekommen


----------



## bennie (26. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



WiMi schrieb:


> H
> Trotzdem bekomme ich morgen erstmals 100 Forellen zum Testen (ca. 22-25cm große Regenbogenforellen).
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



oh man dann grüß die hechte von mir. wegen welsen musste dir ehrlich keine großen sorgen machen! |rolleyes
tut mir leid aber von fischen hast du keine große ahnung... von mythen wie dem allesvernichter wels aber mehr.

warum machen alle weiherbesitzer ihre naturschönheit zum privatforellenpuff? |kopfkrat
 wenn dort jetzt aktuell gut weißfisch lebt dürfte es ein gutes natürliches gleichgewicht geben.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Ich will mir hier im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern kein Urteil über deine Angelkünste
anmassen,nur soviel dazu,ich habe im letzen Jahr einen Meter Waller mit einer 0,23er Mono und einem 0,20er Vorfach gefangen und das an einer Matchrute mit 25g Wurfgewicht!
Aber einen offensichtlich intakten Steinbruchsee,mit Refos zu besetzen,halte ich auch nicht unbedingt für eine gute Idee.Da werden sich die Hechte,welche viel wahrscheinlicher dort vorkommen,als die alles verschlingenden Waller,sehr drüber freuen!
Ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Glück mit deinem See und lass die Finger vom Sprengstoff
und ebenso von Stellnetzen,du wirst ohnehin durch deine Besatzmaßnahmen,schon genug
Unheil dort anrichten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich will mir hier im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern kein Urteil über deine Angelkünste
> anmassen,nur soviel dazu,ich habe im letzen Jahr einen Meter Waller mit einer 0,23er Mono und einem 0,20er Vorfach gefangen und das an einer Matchrute mit 25g Wurfgewicht!
> Aber einen offensichtlich intakten Steinbruchsee,mit Refos zu besetzen,halte ich auch nicht unbedingt für eine gute Idee.Da werden sich die Hechte,welche viel wahrscheinlicher dort vorkommen,als die alles verschlingenden Waller,sehr drüber freuen!
> Ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Glück mit deinem See und lass die Finger vom Sprengstoff
> ...




@Taxi,
laß den Hechten doch auch mal ihren Spaß!:q

Die haben sich bestimmt schon die Lätzchen umgebunden...

Mit 100 Regenbognern richtest er doch keinen Schaden in einem See an.
Die vermehren sich nicht und sind sowieso recht schnell vom Hecht verdaut!#c

Hey WiMi,

wenn du unbedingt die ominösen Räuber raus haben willst, dann mach doch einfach ein Boardi Angeln bei dir!#h


----------



## 4420 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Ich stelle mich jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung!

Hatte in meiner kleinen Teichanlage auch 2 Welse, die der Vorbesitzer eingesetzt hatte und die waidgerecht herauszufangen war nun wirklich überhaupt kein Problem - ein Kinderspiel!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum das bei Dir anders sein sollte - auch nicht bei der Wassertiefe.

Also, Angebot steht...

Greetz,
4420


----------



## HD4ever (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mini- See gepachtet*

Methoden kommen hier zum Vorschein .... |uhoh: #d
ich würdd mich über nen schönes Gewässer freuen, vielleicht auch mal nen paar Forellen einsetzen, aber ich würde mich eher über nen schönes Privatgewässer freuen und nochmehr wenn da schöne Hechte und evtl auch mal nen Waller drin vorkommt ...
soooo viele Forellen werden die auch nicht fressen wenn noch genügend andere Futterfische darin vorkommen ....


----------

